# Severe Diarrhea



## kat303 (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone have any opinions of what to do in this scenario?
My 5 year old cockatiel, Pepper, starting so just sit at the bottom of her cage. Not eating, and not chirping. (she's usually extremely vocal) and she has diarrhea. 

I took her to an avian vet. He examined her and her eyes, nose and tongue are all ok. Hi did a therapeutic K Laser treatment to her stomach (something new which is supposed to ease inflammation)
Gave her 1 tube feeding into her crop
Gave her an intestinal parasite exam (didn't find anything)
Gave her an injection for parasite control (just in case)
Did a Gram stain and found no "bad bacteria but very few "good" bacteria
Gave her an antibiotic shot
Gave her a vitamin shot (I think it was K and D, I don't remember)
Took an xray of her stomach. NO eggs were found, and no mass or obstruction was found.

Gave me food to give to her twice a day with a syringe (for 10 days)
Gave me Metronidazole suspension 100 mg mixed with a probiotic given to her once a day for her diarrhea (0.1 line on syringe) for 10 days)

It's been 12 days now, and she's a little better, Still doesn't chirp. But she's not sitting at the bottom of her cage. And is eating, but only half of what she used to eat. (vita seed diet mixed with Harrison's pellets)

But, she still has extremely SEVERE Diarrhea. Horrible diarrhea. Does anyone know something I can give her for that like a home remedy or something? If I can't stop the diarrhea I'm afraid I'm going to loose her. 

(I've already spend over $400 on the vet)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Honestly, not really sure. I know in dogs you can give some canned pumpkin (100% pure pumpkin) and it helps harden their stools, so that's worth a shot if you think you can get her to eat it. Is she pooping regularly or holding her poops for a very long period of time? When my hens were laying, they always had the worst poop, so it could be her body thinks it's supposed to be laying but she can't produce any eggs, but she's still holding her poop for super long periods of time. I hope she gets back to her old self!


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

as long as she is eating and drinking I wouldn't worry & showing any improvments, birds are tougher than people think..


----------



## Bigvally (Sep 4, 2016)

I don't know about birds but antibiotics in humans can and does cause diarrhea. 
Antibiotics not only kill bad bacteria but the good stuff to. It sounds like your vet was very um.. sorry cant spell through I mean thought of everything but I see one thing missing.
Should have given her a Probiotic to help rebuild her (gram +) bacteria.
I am glad she is doing better.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I agree with Bigvally. Antibiotics can cause diarrhea and yes, the doc should have given your tiel probiotics. She will be fine soon though.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can we see a picture of the poop? I know that's gross but it's really helpful sometimes.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Gave me Metronidazole suspension 100 mg mixed with a probiotic given to her once a day for her diarrhea (0.1 line on syringe) for 10 days)


Guys, he DID give her probiotics. That was the first thing I looked for when I was reading the meds she was given. It's just mixed with the metro, which I've never seen done before.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*severe diarrhea*

Poor little bird! It sounds like you have made a huge effort on behalf or your little "fid." I hope she soon shows improvement! You're doing a great job! I hope your and the vet's treatments soon pay off for her!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Guys, he DID give her probiotics. That was the first thing I looked for when I was reading the meds she was given. It's just mixed with the metro, which I've never seen done before.


Mixing a probiotic with an antibiotic kills the good bacteria in the probiotic and makes it completely ineffective. So essentially a probiotic has not been done.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Mixing a probiotic with an antibiotic kills the good bacteria in the probiotic and makes it completely ineffective. So essentially a probiotic has not been done.


I thought that might be the case. In which case, I would call the vet back and ask for a separate probiotic to use after the course of antibiotics are done. Like I said, none of my vets ever prescribe probiotics like this so it was confusing.


----------

